# Weed or grass taking over lawn



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)

This year I have noticed some type of weed or grass type infestation taking over my lawn slowly. I have sprayed it with weed spray for lawn and also used lawn fungus granulated to no prevail. It is mostly in my front yard with a few patches/clumps of it growing in my back yard. My neighbors on each side seem to have one or two clumps of it in their yards but nothing like my yard. At this point im ready to use round up on the patches and reseed but wanted to reach out here first. Thank you for any help and advice.


----------



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffspriet (Sep 18, 2021)

A few more from today


----------

